# Ladies, your thoughts on gym rats



## camillaj

What do you think of gym rats, meat heads, muscle guys etc. you know the type who think they are the world's center because they have big muscles?

Lately I've got very annoyed by this type of males because most often than not, it's like their whole brain hass been flushed away and replaced with muscle tissue. I recently changed the gym I went to because it was starting to swarm these types and was getting really uncomfortable to workout in.

Then there is the "pecs" dilemma. I swear some guys, all they do at gym is bench press and as a result they have huge pecs, barely any other muscles and skinny legs. It looks silly and they could wear a bra (should?) as their tits are larger than most of the woman's there. Yes, these studs have breasts. But they think it's the hottest thing ever. :rofl:

OK, rant over.


----------



## LoveAtDaisys

I find that when people do anything in extremes, it's generally for one of two reasons:

1. To fit in
2. To hide an insecurity

I see a lot of #1 in the military. You want to make friends, you have to stay in some semblance of shape...it evolves into becoming a gym rat.

#2...well, if they feel insecure/low self-esteem...then the gym/their appearance, to them, would be important and all-consuming because it's the only thing of worth they have.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I love big muscley men...not necessarily popped out muscle like a body builder. My husband has mature muscle (I call him a silver back). It is like more muscle has nicely lined up on him over time (he is very strong and very active) and when I see pics of him as a much younger man, he is full of muscle but I can see it is young muscle, not mature. I love the difference between his younger self and now. (I didn't know him then). 

I love that he is so strong he can throw me across the room.

I love petting and stroking his biceps and shoulders, he flexes them for me while I'm doing this....mmmmm.....In fact, the very first time I hugged him (2nd date) I happened to slip a hand onto his arm and check out the goods. I was soooo happy to feel a nice hard bicep under his shirt.

He loves the muscles in my body, too. He knows about muscles and knows my athleticism and respects it. (We both have body fat though...we aren't lean machines like some people are...we just have good underlying fitness).

BUT...I know what you mean by gym rats and I do feel a bit repelled by that. I have a home gym so I don't ever have to look at those guys.


----------



## Mavash.

Gym rats don't bother me. They do their thing and I do mine. Problem solved.


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> I love that he is so strong he can throw me across the room.


I hope you don't have any experience of this, though.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh hon....I mean it sexually. I beg to get thrown across a room!

Plus we do circus sex acts that require that kind of brute strength.


----------



## camillaj

The last time I was at the old gym I was doing my thing when some meat head came and insisted he can help me with it. After some convincing that a woman can handle the device he gave up but he instead left standing there in front of me and took his shirt off and looked himself in the mirror while bulging his muscles. It was serious lol... After a while my girlfriend came, put her arm around me and we left. The guy looked like he was gonna pop a vein anytime. Where do they grow these dudes?


----------



## Moulin

I love to watch them - it's sheer entertainment! Seriously, I don't like to actually interact with anyone at the gym but these characters just make me laugh.


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh hon....I mean it sexually. I beg to get thrown across a room!
> 
> Plus we do circus sex acts that require that kind of brute strength.


Hmm, circus acts, that sounds interesting.


----------



## pollywog

I don't care for those type men myself. I am friends with an ex wrestler that is very muscled but he is not vain and does not admire himself all the time. He does still work out because that is what he has done since he was early 20's. 

I agree huge arms/shoulders look funny with a smaller lower body - reminds me of a frog


----------



## Faithful Wife

Some dudes just really really REALLY get into their own bodies like that.

Chicks do it in their own way, too.

Usually chicks do it by standing in the mirror in different outfits or lingerie or naked, and we check ourselves out from every angle...even sometimes do something crazy like bend over in the mirror just to make sure you look good that way, too. The diff is that chicks usually do this at home in private. Body builder dudes are just doing it in public but it is kinda the same thing.

I saw a show on a body builder woman one time and WOW it was a combo of the girly thing I described above and the meat-head thing you are describing. This woman would literally leap out of bed each morning to look in the mirror at her own muscles.

Meh, self love. Sometimes it goes wonky, but you know...let them have their self love. People who are big into fitness want to show other people their knowledge and skill set.


----------



## Faithful Wife

camillaj....I blogged about this a little bit...I will have more blogs about it in the future...and heck yes, it is fun!

I Married a Sex God: 16. Submission…or Throwdown?


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> camillaj....I blogged about this a little bit...I will have more blogs about it in the future...and heck yes, it is fun!
> 
> I Married a Sex God: 16. Submission…or Throwdown?


I was just looking at your blog. I know I like you already cause you have a quote from Bruce Lee on your page. 

About the submission I think it's easier between two women because there is really no fear of hurting the woman from the man you mention on your page.  But yes it's fun and we do it too, restraining, spanking, hair pulling, shirt ripping... Though it's getting old sometimes to sew the buttons back. Ok, this is getting wayyy off topic.


----------



## hopelessromantic1

I barely notice them. I'm on my elliptical sweating so much I can't see straight, with my earphones blasting my workout tunes, and usually even have my eyes closed just focusing on pushing myself. Plus I have a "don't give a damn" feature in my attitude...unless they stood right in front of me I wouldn't care. I work out at a Gold's so we have a TON of meat heads...they're kinda funny but it drives my husband NUTS to have to workout a midst them!!!


----------



## Giro flee

I am not attracted to the really big muscle guys. However, the men who are into running, soccer, biking, etc, that kind of all over fitness I find really attractive. Fit without being bulgy, that no neck thing with the arms so big they can't hang straight down along their sides just looks freakish to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

camilla....did you "get" the "in bed" thing after the Bruce Lee thingy? Damn, I cracked myself up with that one.


----------



## Maricha75

No thank you! Big and bulky? Blech.


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> camilla....did you "get" the "in bed" thing after the Bruce Lee thingy? Damn, I cracked myself up with that one.


Yes, yes hehe the double meaning.


----------



## Faithful Wife

camilla said: "Though it's getting old sometimes to sew the buttons back."

Check out my Sex Closet blog post. There is a solution to this in there.


----------



## ntamph

The replies are ridiculous.

Most women have said they don't like them. Then why do the gym rats I know have multiple girls blowing up their phones all the time, basically competing for his attention?

Gym rats have harems, usually. It's definitely not the chess club members who have more women than they know what to do with.


----------



## Faithful Wife

ntamph said: "Then why do the gym rats I know have multiple girls blowing up their phones all the time, basically competing for his attention?"

This is a very easy answer.

No women on this thread said that there isn't a woman somewhere who DOES like those beef cakes. There is a girl for every type of guy...including beef cakes.

But these women HERE are typically not the type to go after beef cakes. Most women here are married, and not to beef cakes...so you can assume most of the husbands of the women on TAM are not into gym rats.

Again...yes, some chicks dig those gym rats. Those type of women will typically not be the average female poster at TAM.


----------



## Maricha75

ntamph said:


> The replies are ridiculous.
> 
> Most women have said they don't like them. Then why do the gym rats I know have multiple girls blowing up their phones all the time, basically competing for his attention?
> 
> Gym rats have harems, usually. It's definitely not the chess club members who have more women than they know what to do with.


So? They can have their groupies. I really don't give a damn who likes them. The question was asked of us ladies what WE EACH think. I hate the look. Someone else loves it.

Ffs... I KNEW someone would get their panties in a bunch when people said "I don't like it"... EVERYONE has his or her own tastes. Why is it so hard to believe that NOT EVERYONE likes the "Arnold Schwartzenegger" look? Good grief!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

my mom digs those guys.I find my two types are lean and lanky or slightly chunky.I can stare at a lean man all day long.Add some muscle bulk to that and I get turned off instantly.
Man boobs are a turn off too.Too often these guys rip their pecs and end up with muscle cleavage.The chunky boy man boobs aren't sexy either.


----------



## ntamph

I know that not all or even most women are attracted to them. But they are the only guys I know who have "groupies." Not Bob the accountant or Joe the doctor.

I just wish I could experience once in my life what it's like to have women competing for your attention like that. They can get away with anything and it only seems to make the girls try harder. I want to know what that's like.


----------



## Zookeepertomany

I do not like gym rats at all. I do not care for the big buff guys. If I work out at the gym, it is during the day and it's all moms.


----------



## Faithful Wife

natmph...."I just wish I could experience once in my life what it's like to have women competing for your attention like that. They can get away with anything and it only seems to make the girls try harder. I want to know what that's like."


I would have to assume that most men feel this way?

I'm not sure what the answer is...but there are many things in life that we will never get to experience...things that seem so important and delectible...but are they really?


----------



## samyeagar

ntamph said:


> The replies are ridiculous.
> 
> Most women have said they don't like them. Then why do the gym rats I know have multiple girls blowing up their phones all the time, basically competing for his attention?
> 
> Gym rats have harems, usually. It's definitely not the chess club members who have more women than they know what to do with.


The regular women here at TAM likely don't find them all that attractive. They don't seem to fall into that herd mentality that so many women do when it comes to men. Those type of women are the ones who form the harems. 

Sure it would be nice to experience sometime. Many of those women are quite physically appealing, but honestly, women who are like that are not attractive to me at all, which is why I end up being pretty selective because good looking women with the herd mentality are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Hope1964

ntamph said:


> I just wish I could experience once in my life what it's like to have women competing for your attention like that. They can get away with anything and it only seems to make the girls try harder. I want to know what that's like.


So you want to experience sex with a group of vapid vaginas? Gee, sounds like a TON of fun.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

I've never been attracted to the buff muscly "Jock" types... I've always felt sports were the most boring thing on earth ...in addition.. so I guess this makes sense. 

When in school, I couldn't stand the cheerleader / Sports junky Playboy types...I always found these people on the "Stuck up" side...everyone seemed to cater to them...and flaunt their attention... Some were nice of course... but if they had any hint of being conceited...I just turned my head...

I was always more attracted to the Book nerds or Musicians....I would notice a long haired shy boy who was a nobody & get a crush on him over a popular Jock with girls swarming... in this way, I guess I was pretty WEIRD as far as women go... I've always liked my men thin and lanky...

Far more turned on by a "deep thinker" over how much a man can bench press , that just doesn't hold any allure to me at all. Though being physically Healthy *IS* very important...I guess I find plenty of other ways to maintain health over hanging out in a gym and gaining big muscles.

I think this guy has an attractive FACE...though his body is TOO rippled, too much BULK for me..getting close to looking like a "machine".....lots of women would go GAGA for him though...I even felt the Chippendales were TOO BUFF...It's good we're all different !


----------



## Moulin

ntamph said:


> The replies are ridiculous.
> 
> Most women have said they don't like them. Then why do the gym rats I know have multiple girls blowing up their phones all the time, basically competing for his attention?
> 
> Gym rats have harems, usually. It's definitely not the chess club members who have more women than they know what to do with.


My husband IS built very nicely but is not a 'gym rat' so there is a big difference.

He goes, he works out, he doesn't creep out on women and comes home to me. 

No one asked what build we prefer in men, simply about the gym rat persona.


----------



## Coffee Amore

The big bodybuilder physique doesn't appeal to me at all. Big muscles with veins popping out are a turnoff. I hardly notice such men because they're "invisible" to me. I do my own thing at the gym and they do their thing. We go to several gyms and most of the places don't have the big muscled guys who throw weights around or don't put the heavy plates away after use. I prefer a fit beach body look..something more defined than a competitive swimmer but far less than men who lift 300 pounds. Sometimes we go to this one gym that has a lot of military personnel. The men there have great fitness levels and good muscle tone without being meatheads. Once both my husband and I watched this man do an incredible number of pull ups. He wasn't huge and he didn't bench several hundred pounds, but his strength was impressive. We watched more of his workout there and we both had the impression he was a Navy Seal because there's a unit in the area. That kind of useful fitness strength impresses me more than benching hundreds of pounds. Some of the guys who bench a lot have skinnier undeveloped legs. It's as if every gym day is an upper body (curl and bench press) day for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

I'm a gym rat, having both worked in the industry and trained and competed. 
I love strong and muscly bodies. 

But yes... the gym DOES suit anyone who is a mirror worshiper... mind you I've seen just as many of them out of the gym as in it! 

My gym pet hate is female version of the gym rat... who spends endless dollars on often very sexy gym clothing, shoes, pedometers, accelerators, heart rate monitors, sports mp3's, water proof make up which some just slap on and worse of all...heavy perfume! Blah!

They generally spend a lot of their time checking themselves out in the mirrors as well.... making sure their eyeliner hasn't smudged or their hair is still looking fine!

Then they complain that gyms are meat markets and the men are looking at them and trying to pick them up all the time 

Best to ignore all those who irritate you... I have mastered the 'eff off I'm training face and body language'. People will generally only engage with someone if they think it is wanted and most go away if let them know you don't want help.

Go look in the mirror OP... practice your "eff off' face. As in most real life situations it will work... I promise!


----------



## TiggyBlue

I like a fighter's body, I'm not keen on bulk muscle at all.


----------



## Hope1964

Grossly huge veiny muscles are gross, but I could get into it with someone like Clay Matthews. If I was single of course.


----------



## Caribbean Man

waiwera said:


> My gym pet hate is female version of the gym rat... *who spends endless dollars on often very sexy gym clothing, shoes, pedometers, accelerators, heart rate monitors, sports mp3's, water proof make up which some just slap on and worse of all...heavy perfume! Blah!*
> 
> They generally spend a lot of their time checking themselves out in the mirrors as well.... making sure their eyeliner hasn't smudged or their hair is still looking fine!
> 
> Then they complain that gyms are meat markets and the men are looking at them and trying to pick them up all the time


Oh no,
You didn't just say that?

And in my gym, they tend to stalk men like myself ,who work out at the gym. Often " accidentally " bumping into me , discretely following me around [ often in pairs] and ogling me.

Recently I changed my gym schedule from evening to midday just to avoid a couple of them.

But indeed, it's really entertaining the way they act.

I wish I could have changed my gym , but it's one of the best in our region, and other guys tell me its basically the same all over.

So,I usually just ignore them,
Even when they bend over directly in front of me doing their 
*_ stretches_.*
I think it might work best for the OP if she does the same.
Works perfect for me.

Or maybe she should consider joining a _women only_ fitness club.
I hope she finds this link helpful:

http://fwofitness.com/

There are many others that only admit and cater for women.


----------



## waiwera

Caribbean Man said:


> Oh no,
> You didn't just say that?
> 
> And in my gym, they tend to stalk men like myself ,who work out at the gym. Often " accidentally " bumping into me , discretely following me around [ often in pairs] and ogling me.
> 
> Recently I changed my gym schedule from evening to midday just to avoid a couple of them.
> 
> But indeed, it's really entertaining the way they act.
> 
> I wish I could have changed my gym , but it's one of the best in our region, and other guys tell me its basically the same all over.
> 
> So,I usually just ignore them,
> Even when they bend over directly in front of me doing their
> *_ stretches_.*
> I think it might work best for the OP if she does the same.
> Works perfect for me.
> 
> Or maybe she should consider joining a _women only_ fitness club.
> I hope she finds this link helpful:
> 
> For Women Only Fitness Center - Home
> 
> There are many others that only admit and cater for women.


Oh gawd...cringeworthy isn't it!

Worst one ever for me was one of the *instructors* :smthumbup:

No idea how she ever qualified, as she wasn't the smartest or the most knowledgeable about anything related to sports science BUT thing is... she looked more like a porn star/drag queen than a fitness instructor.
I kid you not!
She was all BIG hair and she did that thing with her eye make up and lip stick that they do. She also managed to pull up and push out her breasts untill they were just under her chin... 

Not sure why she thought people were looking at her..... :scratchhead:

Even those big mirror gazing meat-head body builders managed to drag their attention away from their reflection...to mutter "WTF"


----------



## Phenix70

ntamph said:


> I know that not all or even most women are attracted to them. But they are the only guys I know who have "groupies." Not Bob the accountant or Joe the doctor.
> 
> I just wish I could experience once in my life what it's like to have women competing for your attention like that. They can get away with anything and it only seems to make the girls try harder. I want to know what that's like.


You need to get out more, as I've seen my share of men of different backgrounds with lots of groupies, especially doctors. 
Cop's & firemen groupies are called Badge Bunnies, Service Member's groupies are called Tag Chaser, as they want the dog tags to wear like a mark of honor. 
Name a background or profession & Goggle that term with groupie, you'll find out that there lots of women who have a type.


----------



## waiwera

ntamph said:


> I just wish I could experience once in my life what it's like to have women competing for your attention like that.


Lynx - Billions Advert originally shown on ITV in 2006. - YouTube

For ntamph 

Is this what you mean?



Warning: don't look if hot looking women in bikinis are not your thing......


----------



## Maricha75

Hope1964 said:


> Grossly huge veiny muscles are gross, but I could get into it with someone like Clay Matthews. If I was single of course.


Still too much muscle for my tastes. Or maybe it's the angle? Either way, his arms look too big to me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"I have never, even understood how anyone works out in makeup."

The female body builders aren't doing cardio, they are just pumping. No problem with the make up when just pumping.


----------



## Caribbean Man

waiwera said:


> . She also managed to pull up and push out her breasts untill they were just under her chin...
> 
> Not sure why she thought people were looking at her..... :scratchhead:


Yeah.

I forgot to mention the " shoulders back, boobs out " posture they adopt whenever they think the spotlight's on them.
Same as their male counterparts flexing their pecs in the mirror.

In our gym there are mirrors even in the locker room/shower rooms. I think that it would be most appropriate to do the flexing there.
Mirrors in the gym are meant to check out your form whilst working out.

However the obnoxious behaviour is not exclusive to either gender.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Shoot...I'm sweating just sitting at a desk typing!


----------



## Caribbean Man

FrenchFry said:


> I have never, even understood how anyone works out in makeup. I sweat! Even with waterproof mascara and full on pancake foundation...it gets everywhere and it stings! I've done it a few times after work or class when I was in a hurry and it was a miserable experience.
> 
> But yeah, it's a function of the kind of gym. Like when you walk into a place and you feel underdressed? At a gym? Not my style. I roll out of bed, roll into some pants and roll on a run.
> 
> My current gym sometimes has people working out in jorts and flipflops. A totally different headscratcher.


I can't understand it either.
I swear , these women actually dress ,matching jewellery, matching tank tops with boobs partly outside , matching yoga pants ,matching sneakers ,matching sweatbands, matching everything to come to the gym.

Sadly enough, some of those " metrosexual " guys also dress similar to them.

I think the gym is now more of a hang out , pick up place.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

waiwera said:


> Lynx - Billions Advert originally shown on ITV in 2006. - YouTube
> 
> For ntamph
> 
> Is this what you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Warning: don't look if hot looking women in bikinis are not your thing......


All I could think was 'Damn! it must hurt like hell to run in those non-supportive bikini tops!' There weren't any small-busted women in that commercial. I know I'd be miserable!


----------



## waiwera

FrenchFry said:


> So...you are saying it's not normal for me to sweat while lifting...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I know I'm a sweat machine.


I certainly sweat when I lift...especially doing legs.

I find it's not the body building girls wearing the makeup it's the cute little things that come to the gym to.... look purty.
They rarely train seriously.

BUT having said all that...there are so few places for single folk to 'meet someone' so I find it difficult to begrudge anyone finding a new BF or GF at the gym.

I used to rather like it when there was a love match at the gym... we even had a few that went on to marry and have kids. 
:smthumbup:


----------



## Moulin

Pfft - I sweat like crazy when lifting.

As for getting ready, I throw on my clothes, pull my hair up in a pony tail, brush my teeth and head out.

Ain't nobody got time for makeup that I'm going to sweat off!


----------



## Caribbean Man

waiwera said:


> I find it's not the body building girls wearing the makeup* it's the cute little things that come to the gym to.... look purty.*
> *They rarely train seriously.*


Yes!

I once posted about it here on TAM, I think it was last year.

Our gym is close to two universities , so its littered with them.
They don't train seriously. 
Waste of time and money, gym fees are very expensive.

However I train with some serious fitness models and bodybuilders , men and women.
They train hard.
I remember once a female pro hockey player was training legs with us. When her turn came on the leg press machine , she worked her way right up to 500 lbs!
I was like WTF!
I absolutely love training with them!


----------



## BrockLanders

ntamph said:


> The replies are ridiculous.
> 
> Most women have said they don't like them. Then why do the gym rats I know have multiple girls blowing up their phones all the time, basically competing for his attention?
> 
> Gym rats have harems, usually. It's definitely not the chess club members who have more women than they know what to do with.


I thought the same thing, and I know no one will admit their attraction to them. If you asked me if I were attracted to the female version, you know the big aftermarket yabbos and heavy makeup, etc I'd say yes. Is that the type of person I'd marry, probavly not, but the attraction is there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

Caribbean Man said:


> Yes!
> 
> I once posted about it here on TAM, I think it was last year.
> 
> Our gym is close to two universities , so its littered with them.
> They don't train seriously.
> Waste of time and money, gym fees are very expensive.
> 
> However I train with some serious fitness models and bodybuilders , men and women.
> They train hard.
> I remember once a female pro hockey player was training legs with us. When her turn came on the leg press machine , she worked her way right up to 500 lbs!
> I was like WTF!
> I absolutely love training with them!


Ahem.... I lift similar on the leg press ... but it doesn't look so impressive in kilos 

I train at home mostly, have a really good home gym set up from my personal training days but if I do go into town to the gym I go in the middle of the day so i can avoid the 'masses'.

But generally i find those cute young wee things scare easy... :rofl: 
I just give them my ' grumpy mother face' and clear my throat loudly if they hog the machines and benches.

Works on the meat heads too


----------



## soccermom2three

Eh, don't care. I'm doing my thing, they're doing their thing.

I like muscles on a guy. I don't really like the huge, veiny, zero fat, professional body builder look, but I can appreciate the hard work that is involved in getting a body like that. Yes I know, there is usually steroids involved but it still takes time and hard work.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I still belong to a gymnastics gym, because I still like to go and tumble and work on the bars and vault sometimes. 

At that place, it is mostly kids, not adults. So no meat market, no checking out people, no staring at yourself in the mirror...HOWEVER...the male coaches are ex-Olympic gymnasts from Bulgaria.

Um...really hard not to check these guys out. They are just...so yummy. Not too bulky, absolutely super-human skills, and then they have to spot you, too.....


----------



## bbdad

It's funny how gym rats are often referred to as meat heads. My group of work out guys are pre-med students, engineers and business owners. We are not as built as big as high level body builders, but the smallest of us is about 200 lbs.

Not all muscle guys are dumb gorillas. Ha Ha. 

I can understand why many women don't like the BB look. It really is an extreme physical appearance.


----------



## Caribbean Man

soccermom2three said:


> Eh, don't care. I'm doing my thing, they're doing their thing.
> 
> I like muscles on a guy. I don't really like the huge, veiny, zero fat, professional body builder look, but I can appreciate the hard work that is involved in getting a body like that. Yes I know, there is usually steroids involved but it still takes time and hard work.


It kinda cracks me up when people who don't work out start hating on persons who actually have the self control to eat clean and the discipline to actually get themselves to the gym and work out.

Something pretty ironic about that. 

" _I am sure the grapes are sour_. "
-Aesop


----------



## inarut

Overly developed , gym obsessed.....The male bimbo.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera

bbdad said:


> It's funny how gym rats are often referred to as meat heads. My group of work out guys are pre-med students, engineers and business owners. We are not as built as big as high level body builders, but the smallest of us is about 200 lbs.
> 
> Not all muscle guys are dumb gorillas. Ha Ha.
> 
> I can understand why many women don't like the BB look. It really is an extreme physical appearance.


For me 'meat head' has nothing to do with body shape/size.
It's a *mentality* of some of the folk in the gym...or at work or on the highway or ???

I'm sure your very clever and smart dear


----------



## chillymorn

I like watching all the people at the gym.

I stay in shape and have some muscle mass but I'm only 5"10" 175-185 depending on how hard I'm lifting and how many calories I need.

types of people at the gym

1) the grunter hes the guy lifting a house and wants everybody to know.sometimes hes lifting a mouse and still wants everybody to know
2) the steroid freak hes big and strong but wear long sleeve shirts and a sweat shirt on top of it to hide the tell tail signs of steroids.
3) guys who wear stretchy hats like winter tossel caps? whats up with that?
4) people who stand around (mostly in the way of the people who really want to get a work out) and talk all day.
5)the protein drinker who carries a bottle of special mixture to help him ......talk more.
6) women who stay on the exercise machines and no one can ever get a chance on them.
7 ) people usually men who never wipe off the equipment
8)old guys with spandex.....cover that $hit up. ok your old and in good shape for your age but leave the spandex at home
9)the phone people who leave there phone laying somewhere and constantly check it to see if their missing something.
10)the guy that wants to tell everybody how its done. only he know the proper way to lift.
11) the cheater... the one who dose way to much weight and has the worst form possible and act like he knows what he doing.
12) the advanced....they do ever new exercise that they just read about on the net. 


none of it bothers me I just like watching. people are people.


----------



## Caribbean Man

bbdad said:


> It's funny how gym rats are often referred to as meat heads.* My group of work out guys are pre-med students, engineers and business owners. We are not as built as big as high level body builders, but the smallest of us is about 200 lbs.*
> 
> Not all muscle guys are dumb gorillas. Ha Ha.


Well in the manager of the bank I do business in works out in my group, The credit manager also does. I am a businessman, I own a business.
My other two workout buddies are cops , and one is a young attorney.
The two who are cops are professional bodybuilders.
There are also women in our group who are fitness models / pro sportswomen.

I think people who refer to bodybuilders as "meatheads" and think they are all "dumb" are speaking from a position of ignorance and prejudice.

BTW, the two female fitness models who work out with our group are also law students. They work full time jobs, study part time , do modelling gigs and still make time to come to the gym.
Because it's their passion.

I think anybody who could do what they are doing deserves at least a bit of respect.


----------



## waiwera

chilly - the old geezer in my part of the world doesn't wear spandex... he wears really old baggy shorts that allow his scrotum to fall out of when he lies down to do his stretches... 

Puts me off eating for the rest of the day that one!


----------



## ntamph

Hmmmmm......maybe I should join a gym? 

I'm actually almost too lean, basically no muscle. Bulking up would be nice.


----------



## Hope1964

Maricha75 said:


> Still too much muscle for my tastes. Or maybe it's the angle? Either way, his arms look too big to me.


I'm not crazy about huge arms. But the whole package sure works for me.


----------



## chillymorn

waiwera said:


> chilly - the old geezer in my part of the world doesn't wear spandex... he wears really old baggy shorts that allow his scrotum to fall out of when he lies down to do his stretches...
> 
> Puts me off eating for the rest of the day that one!


thanks for the visual. now I can gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Caribbean Man

waiwera said:


> Ahem.... I lift similar on the leg press ... but it doesn't look so impressive in kilos
> 
> I train at home mostly, have a really good home gym set up from my personal training days but if I do go into town to the gym I go in the middle of the day so i can avoid the 'masses'.
> 
> But generally i find those cute young wee things scare easy... :rofl:
> I just give them my ' grumpy mother face' and clear my throat loudly if they hog the machines and benches.
> 
> Works on the meat heads too


Yeah.

I have a Gold's Gym Power rack , Bench and Smith Machine , along with stability balls , weights , benches , treadmill , etc. at home too. I used to train at home along with my wife but she can no longer spot me. I lift heavy.
So I joined a commercial gym.
She comes sometimes, but she prefers to work out at home.
But she was into the fitness lifestyle even before we met.
So I guess in this case I'm just following her lead.


----------



## committed4ever

Hope1964 said:


> Grossly huge veiny muscles are gross, but I could get into it with someone like Clay Matthews. If I was single of course.


Football dudes are just WAY to big for me to even consider unless they are a wide receiver or corner. 

Plus I don't like what he did to one of my fav QB's Colin Kaepernick


----------



## Caribbean Man

FrenchFry said:


> I don't use meathead as a stand in for "guy who is muscular."
> 
> I went to a meat heat/meatmarket gym in school. Here's what they did that made it horrible:
> 
> *Yelled across the floor routinely about protein shakes/reps/how much of a p***y DudeX was last night, bro. So loud that headphones on full blast could not cover up their voices.
> 
> *Would routinely stand at a machine/in a rack flexing at themselves, not lifting a damn thing. Would do this for several minutes while JoeAverage glared at them. Also, lots of kissy faces.
> 
> *Would eye-f every single woman who happened to walk in the weight room,
> 
> *And then would tell them not to lift "too much" because they don't want to look "manly"
> 
> *Scoffed at newbies and out of shape people and made them feel so uncomfortable that they left instead of possibly giving pointers
> 
> *Did the gross amount of cologne thing. Don't understand that.


Oh,
But that was back in school.
That explains.

In our gym there are a few signs with " codes of conduct " in bold print plastered in every corner and room.
Most of those in your list is an offence in our gym and you _would_ get thrown out if _anybody_ complained to the management.


----------



## Hope1964

committed4ever said:


> Football dudes are just WAY to big for me to even consider unless they are a wide receiver or corner.
> 
> Plus I don't like what he did to one of my fav QB's Colin Kaepernick


I wasn't overly impressed with that either. I'm still a fan tho


----------



## Juicer

After reading through this thread, I am starting to rethink all those years I did the juice.....

When you people mention body builder look, do you mean the guys that can't turn their neck because their muscles are so developed and weigh 250 lbs? 

Or the guys that look like a football player in muscle size?


----------



## COGypsy

My ex was a bodybuilder. The physique was great, but the lifestyle was a killer. By the time he worked all day, hit the gym for 2-3 hours and came home to eat his half a chicken breast and boiled broccoli, he was too tired to do anything at all useful with those muscles. And God forbid I ever mention something like dinner with friends. What would he eat? When would we go? He had to work out you know! 

So Useless is probably off in a gym somewhere and now I spend my time with someone a bit softer, but who actually likes spending time with ME!


----------



## soccermom2three

Juicer said:


> After reading through this thread, I am starting to rethink all those years I did the juice.....
> 
> When you people mention body builder look, do you mean the guys that can't turn their neck because their muscles are so developed and weigh 250 lbs?
> 
> Or the guys that look like a football player in muscle size?


Football players = good. 
Guys that can't move their necks = bad. 
Guys that hold their arms out because they want us to believe their arm muscles are too big to lie straight along their sides = stupid.


----------



## Caribbean Man

FrenchFry said:


> It was back in school, but it wasn't my school gym. I could have made that clearer. My school gym was really pleasant but tiny with terrible hours. Closed @ 5 for no good reason.
> 
> It was a totally commercial, name-brand gym with "rules of conduct" that had these people in a completely normal part of town. I do not know why these dude-bros congregated there but it was not good. The staff were also pretty dudebro as well and did nothing to stop them.


Ok, I understand.

Most reputable commercial gyms have strict rules , because their fees are expensive and they cater to a certain type of clientele.

I think that if I'm paying to use a gym and people are acting that obnoxious, I would either complain to the management or find another establishment.

If I don't like muscled guys around I would simply find a gym that cater's more for the cardio circuit , pink and purple dumbbells , a gym like Planet Fitness.

Other than that, I would simply ignore obnoxious people, they tend to thrive on attention.


----------



## jman

waiwera said:


> BUT having said all that...there are so few places for single folk to 'meet someone' so I find it difficult to begrudge anyone finding a new BF or GF at the gym.
> 
> I used to rather like it when there was a love match at the gym... we even had a few that went on to marry and have kids.
> :smthumbup:


my wife and I met at the gym, in the free weight area... she needed a spotter and asked me :smthumbup:


----------



## GettingIt_2

I love my gym--its in a community center and attracts such a variety of people, and I'm an avid people-watcher. I've learned a lot from watching everyone, from the silver sneakers crowd to the cross fitters. There are a few huge guys, but they're respectful and just do their thing. That's not a body type that I'm particularly attracted to, but I love fitness and the human body in general, so I really appreciate all the different types of "fit" I see at my gym, from the woman getting back in shape after having a baby, to the elderly guy on the treadmill with his oxygen, to the high school football player avoiding eye contact with his friend's hot mom while she cleans more than he can. 

My husband want to set up a home gym, but I'd really miss going to the community center.


----------



## Caribbean Man

GettingIt said:


> I love my gym--its in a community center and attracts such a variety of people, and I'm an avid people-watcher. I've learned a lot from watching everyone, from the silver sneakers crowd to the cross fitters. There are a few huge guys, but they're respectful and just do their thing. That's not a body type that I'm particularly attracted to, but I love fitness and the human body in general, so I really appreciate all the different types of "fit" I see at my gym, from the woman getting back in shape after having a baby, to the elderly guy on the treadmill with his oxygen, to the high school football player avoiding eye contact with his friend's hot mom while she cleans more than he can.


:iagree:
My exact sentiments!
I just ignore obnoxious people because I absolutely love the idea of fitness , no matter what your level, a person is.
There are very old , retired people in our gym.
Sometimes a little chit - chat with them helps to inspire me.

I've seen really overweight people start working out and stick with their programme. They've asked me for nutritional advice and opinions, I give them, they use it along with their own knowledge and lost tremendous weight.
It's a beautiful thing to see the human body transform,the human spirit triumph.


----------



## camillaj

TBH I'm a bit vary to post anything about men or males in this thread anymore so I won't get banned again...


----------



## Faithful Wife

Hey - why don't I ever get banned? I'm jealous!


----------



## badcompany

I can't forget Rupert on Survivor. The guy was hairy, a bit chubby, man boobs, and would do laps around all the other "hard bodies".
Then there was that black guy Osten Taylor with the "perfect" body that was a total pu$$y and quit. 
I get hot easilyy and I hate the gym for this, I'd rather get out and walk/jog or bike so I am actually going somewhere and have the fresh air rushing past.


----------



## Created2Write

I like big guys. Dwayne Johnson....I'd love to touch his biceps. I'm not sexually attracted to him...I told my husband that it's hard to be attracted to a man who would likely smother you during sex...but I'd love to touch his biceps to see what they feel like. Now...Chris Hemsworth, from Thor...THERE is a good looking, sexy, big guy. 

I'm not into BB(bleh!), but I like bulky guys.


----------



## Faithful Wife

created said: "....I'd love to touch his biceps. I'm not sexually attracted to him..."

I think a lot of women are like this. Both of my H's have big biceps, and women will literally come up and touch them without even asking! Like they are fair game or something. It is similar to a pregant woman's belly or something. Not saying you do this Created, but just saying, when women touch my husband's arm, I do not feel possessive about it...I feel proud and I will happily share a little touchy feely of it.


----------



## camillaj

I'd rather touch woman's toned abs than biceps... Kinda obsessed with them but wouldn't dare to go touching anyone's it would cause weird situations and red faces for sure.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well if your girlfriend doesn't mind you doing it....I can tell you by experience, most people who have worked their body to the point of having visible abs are more than happy to let you touch them. So just ask! When appropriate, of course. I've done that type of thing many times. I appreciate some good, solid muscle.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I like feeling SO's forearm and his little toned bicep while he's rubbing,well,never mind...

Other than that I prefer spontaneously grabbing his little round soccer butt over the bicep stroke.


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> Well if your girlfriend doesn't mind you doing it....I can tell you by experience, most people who have worked their body to the point of having visible abs are more than happy to let you touch them. So just ask! When appropriate, of course. I've done that type of thing many times. I appreciate some good, solid muscle.


Trust me, if I ask stranger women that it will cause only red faces.  And yeah, it's not really appropriate when in a relationship.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

camillaj said:


> I'd rather touch woman's toned abs than biceps... Kinda obsessed with them but wouldn't dare to go touching anyone's it would cause weird situations and red faces for sure.


I'm more likely to have someone poke my belly like the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"Trust me, if I ask stranger women that it will cause only red faces."

Ok I'm just saying....some chicks want you to touch and see their abs because they worked hard on them.

But yeah....girlfriend won't like that.


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> "Trust me, if I ask stranger women that it will cause only red faces."
> 
> Ok I'm just saying....some chicks want you to touch and see their abs because they worked hard on them.
> 
> But yeah....girlfriend won't like that.


OK, the next time if you see two chicks coming and asking to touch your abs it could be me and my girlfriend hehe... But you're not allowed to blush!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh mine aren't like that....I've never had rock hard abs. But I'll offer up my hot hard body friend, she loves it! LOL!


----------



## camillaj

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh mine aren't like that....I've never had rock hard abs. But I'll offer up my hot hard body friend, she loves it! LOL!


You know, all abs' go hard in certain situations...


----------



## Faithful Wife

My biceps now....those are touchable. Have at it! LOL!


----------



## Created2Write

FW, you have _two_ husbands?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well my ex-husband and my current husband both have big biceps...I thought about saying "had" big biceps but it didn't work right in the sentence since my ex-h still has big ones.


----------



## Created2Write

Ok...it sounded, from the post, that you, currently, had two husbands. I was like, "No wonder he's a sex god! There are two of them!"


----------



## Faithful Wife

LOL!


----------



## aston

Many of the meat/roid heads also have an issue with sex addiction. I dated a Professional Female Bodybuilder once and after spending time in her friends circle (also professionals) one can see that there are plenty of insecurity issues behind alot of the self love exhibited among them.


----------



## 40isthenew20

Faithful Wife said:


> My biceps now....those are touchable. Have at it! LOL!


Well, don't leave us in the dark. Post a picture. I'm sure you are not doing yourself justice in your previous post and probably have a kick-ass body, abs and all.


----------



## Caribbean Man

camillaj said:


> What do you think of gym rats, meat heads, muscle guys etc. you know the type who think they are the world's center because they have big muscles?
> 
> Lately I've got very annoyed by this type of males because most often than not, it's like their whole brain hass been flushed away and replaced with muscle tissue. I recently changed the gym I went to because it was starting to swarm these types and was getting really uncomfortable to workout in.
> 
> Then there is the "pecs" dilemma. I swear some guys, all they do at gym is bench press and as a result they have huge pecs, barely any other muscles and skinny legs. It looks silly and they could wear a bra (should?) as their tits are larger than most of the woman's there. Yes, these studs have breasts. But they think it's the hottest thing ever. :rofl:
> 
> OK, rant over.


*gym rat * 
Web definitions
_someone who spends all leisure time playing sports or working out in a gymnasium or health spa._
*-wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn*

Quite interesting how the OP in this thread only made negative references to _male gym rats.._
Fascinating!


----------



## diwali123

camillaj said:


> What do you think of gym rats, meat heads, muscle guys etc. you know the type who think they are the world's center because they have big muscles?
> 
> Lately I've got very annoyed by this type of males because most often than not, it's like their whole brain hass been flushed away and replaced with muscle tissue. I recently changed the gym I went to because it was starting to swarm these types and was getting really uncomfortable to workout in.
> 
> Then there is the "pecs" dilemma. I swear some guys, all they do at gym is bench press and as a result they have huge pecs, barely any other muscles and skinny legs. It looks silly and they could wear a bra (should?) as their tits are larger than most of the woman's there. Yes, these studs have breasts. But they think it's the hottest thing ever. :rofl:
> 
> OK, rant over.


Are you sure they had brains to begin with? 
Are they meat heads or bros? 

"1. Friend; commonly used in greetings. 

What’s up bro? 
I vouch for Todd, we’ve been bros since way back. 

2. An alpha male idiot. This is the derogatory sense of the word (common usage in the western US): white, 16-25 years old, inarticulate, belligerent, talks about nothing but chicks and beer, drives a jacked up truck that’s plastered with stickers, has rich dad that owns a dealership or construction business and constantly tells this to chicks at parties, is into extreme sports that might be fun to do but are uncool to claim (wakeboarding, dirt biking, lacrosse), identifies excessively with brand names, spends a female amount of money on clothes and obsesses over his appearance to a degree that is not socially acceptable for a heterosexual male. The female equivalent of the Bro is the Bro Hoe. Bro Hoes are Bro groupies that hang around bros, many of whom are actually quite hot and are thus spared the scorn that is heaped on Bros. 
My sisters new boyfriend is an idiot; the dude is a total bro."

I go to the y. It's all families and old people.


----------

